# eating bear meat



## rvandrie (Jun 25, 2011)

I am allergic to most foods including farm animals. I can eat a few things but i need game animals to survive . Do you know where i can try bear meat or moose meat?

I know it is illegal to buy wild game but i am willing to pay for the processing of the meat


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

That is to bad,I hope you can try some good mouse or bear meat.the last bear I got from trout lake was better then any corn feed dear i ever had.I will be heading up to canada in august if I get another bear and the meat taste good i will send you a pm.

The reason I say if the meat taste good I aslo had some bear meat that was inedible..Can you venision?


----------



## rvandrie (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope you shot another bear. I would be interested in the bear meat. I eat one kind of animal one day and do not eat that meat until that meat come in rotation again. The greater variety of game animals that i eat in rotation, the greater protection i have to not becoming allergic to that game meat. I love the taste of game animals.

I am interested in tasted or trying racoon, beaver, alligator, turtles, rattlesnake, elk


----------



## rvandrie (Jun 25, 2011)

I HOPE YOU SHOT ANOTHER BEAR. I WOULD BE INTERESTED IN THE BEAR MEAT. I EAT ONE KIND OF ANIMAL ONE DAY AND DO NOT EAT THAT MEAT UNTIL THAT MEAT COME IN ROTATION AGAIN. THE GREATER VARIETY OF GAME ANIMALS THAT I EAT IN ROTATION, THE GREATER PROTECTION I HAVE TO NOT BECOMING ALLERGIC TO THAT GAME MEAT. I LOVE THE TASTE OF GAME ANIMALS.

I AM INTERESTED IN TASTED OR TRYING RACOON, BEAVER, ALLIGATOR, TURTLES, RATTLESNAKE, ELK

IF PEOPLE KNOW SOURCES FOR THESE ANIMALS, PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

Well in general it is not illegal to buy or eat wild game meat but most of it will be farm raised. There are a lot or exotic meat dealers and it is all legal. I have taken 8 bears and the taste varies a lot. A large boar is almost uneatable in my opinion but younger bears make great stew and dishes that require long periods to cook. Many of my fellow hunters won't touch bear meat but we always use it all even if it goes to feed the poor. http://www.fossilfarms.com/ has a good selection but I never heard of a dealer selling bear meat.

Good Luck


----------



## yankeedoodler (Jun 10, 2011)

The two I shot up in northwest Ontario were great. Both sows around 3-4 yrs. old.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I have some bear and turtle meat I would be willing to give you. Where are you located?


----------

